# SWC Skimmer quits after 1 min



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

I just came back from vacation to find the Euro Reef dead (swollen Magnet) and the backup that doesn't want to work

I just dropped my backup SWC skimmer in as my Euro reef just quit. 
Unfortunately the SWC won't run longer than a minute.  It starts great and makes a nice foamy head and then just shuts off. I have to let it "cool off" or sit for a few minutes to start it up again.

Any ideas on a quick fix? For either one


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

on the bright side you had a vacation . sorry can not help

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Give Daniel a call at Aquatic Kingdom. He owns SWC now.
-


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skimmer*

picked up a swc skimmer at big als tent sale with similar problem would work for a few secs then would stop , solution was to replace pump...


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

*Big Al's*

Guess it's BA's for a temp fix until I decide which NEW SKIMMER to get


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*why*

Why big als when u know awuatic kingdom is a supplier


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

tom g said:


> Why big als when u know awuatic kingdom is a supplier


Live in Oshawa and bought it at big Al's The Kingdom is a bit of a long drive as it isn't under warranty. 
I will look online first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*parts*

Understood... try calling maybe pricing is better.
who knows maybe they ship


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

tom g said:


> Understood... try calling maybe pricing is better.
> who knows maybe they ship


-
Daniel will ship.
-


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

*Sanded the magnet*

Spent a an hour with very fine emery cloth and sanded down the magnet. Have a inch of dark scum already. Ordered a new pinwheel so now I just have to hope it holds while I wait.
Still shopping for a new one and will make the Euro Reef the back up


----------

